

Ask HN: Do you keep a video journal? - dstein

I've seen this in a lot of sci-fi movies recently (eg. Avatar, Sunshine).  The characters make daily video journals chronicling their progress on a big project.  It got me thinking about maybe starting one to help focus my work and keep me motivated.  Perhaps the motive to continue making impressive video journal entries will help.  And in the oddball chance I really do end up changing the world perhaps future historians might be interested in it.<p>I was wondering if others do this and what your experiences are?
======
marknutter
I've been using <http://ohlife.com> pretty consistently since they first
announced it on hacker news, and I'd say it's a pretty good place to start. A
video journal might be kind of cool, but I would imagine it'd be hard not to
be somewhat self conscious about it and not act.

